# Upgrading RAM in a Gateway E-2000 series desktop.



## soneric84 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi, I am looking to upgrade the RAM in my computer, I went to google and found this site: http://www.crucial.com/systemscanner/viewscanbyid.aspx?id=00CDB97931D926C3 I used the system scanner and it gave me those upgrades as my options. These are my system specs: 

Maximum Memory Capacity: 2048MB 
Currently Installed Memory: 256MB 
Available Memory Slots: 1 
Number of Banks: 2 
Dual Channel Support: No 
CPU Manufacturer: GenuineIntel 
CPU Family: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz Model 2, Stepping 7 
CPU Speed: 1999 MHz 


I want to buy a matching pair of 1GB sticks, but I also went to another site that I saw in one of the other threads here: http://www.memoryx.net/gatewaye2000.html and it says PC2100 instead of PC2700, what's the difference and which one is really compatible with my system? Thanks.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/important-before-you-buy-memory-163105.html
the pc2100 will match your cpu speed, but the pc2700, would be [or should be,] backwards compatible with your board.


----------



## soneric84 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks! I went with the 2700 (it is backwards compatible) and it works great.


----------

